# Here we go!



## LarryWolfe (Nov 10, 2007)

Getting started on a long weekend of cooking!  So far 7 fatties, 2 butts (for 8lbs pulled) and two 6.5lb briskets.  Got the briskets on the Primo Jr and the butts and fatties on the Primo Oval XL.  Tomorrow I'm cooking 4  turkeys on the WSM's, 4 racks of spares on the XL and two London broils on the Jr.  I'm ready for a beer!!!

Yes you're correct that's not WRO on the butts, it's McCormicks BBQ Seasoning, I'll add WRO and Szecret Szauce once it's pulled.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 10, 2007)

Looks like your off to a great start Larry! That McCormicks isn't bad with a little doctoring up.


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 10, 2007)

Looks like you got it going on Larry.  

Is the McCormiks good stufff ?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Nov 10, 2007)

Larry, your more busy than a one armed paper hanger with the crabs!   Looking good.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 10, 2007)

Cliff it's okay.  I was gonna add more sugar to it but decided not too since it's just butts.

I pulled the WSM's up on the deck for the turkeys tomorrow and they're nasty.  It's cold out so I said screw it, I'll sacrifice a bag of Kingsford and burn them clean.  So I loaded them up, added some wood chunks and fired them up!  Gonna let them burn wide open until they burn themselves out.  That should clean them pretty good.


----------



## wittdog (Nov 10, 2007)

Go Larry Go...


----------



## surfinsapo (Nov 10, 2007)

Wow, you got a full day ahaead of you larry. Do you ever wet down the deck before BBQing? I started doing that lately.. Also, I used your WRB on some beef sweet breads yesterday and it totally ROCKETED to the moon!!! Good stuff yall!!!! More pics Larry!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 10, 2007)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> Wow, you got a full day ahaead of you larry. Do you ever wet down the deck before BBQing? I started doing that lately.. Also, I used your WRB on some beef sweet breads yesterday and it totally ROCKETED to the moon!!! Good stuff yall!!!! More pics Larry!!



I don't normally wet it down before cooking but I will pour a bucket of water around where I was cooking before I go to bed if it's late.


----------



## surfinsapo (Nov 10, 2007)

Hey Larry... from lookin at that pic. I wonder if the birds in that tree have ashma from the smoke.... [smilie=a_doh.gif]  [smilie=a_chuckle.gif]


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 10, 2007)

That's what I call good meat management.    Good work Larry!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 10, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> That's what I call good meat management.    Good work Larry!!



Larry's always been good at managing his meat!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 10, 2007)

Fatties are done, I'm gonna let them thoroughly cool then into the freezer and then into the vacuum bags!  Vacuuming them without sealing them would crush the sausage  :!:  

Got the briskets into the foil at 165*.  The pic I took is the fat side so there wasn't much caramelization, but on the meat side there was nice barkage.  I'll pull them off the cooker at 190*, let rest, then cool and into the fridge overnight.  I'll slice cold tomorrow and then vacuum seal.  

Butts are moving very very very slow, only at 127* now......  I may have to "Bill Small" the butts at 165*


----------



## Unity (Nov 10, 2007)

You're a real role model, Larry.   

I've got a couple WRB butts going, got 'em on late, so I'll be up late tonight.   

--John  8)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 10, 2007)

Fatty's are sealed and in the freezer!  I also "Smalled" the butts, I'm in a hurry today cause I gotta get right back at this tomorrow morning with the turkeys, ribs and London Broil.  So far everything is turning out great.  I tried a piece of the bark with the McCormicks BBQ Rub and I gotta say it's pretty good after it's cooked.  Out of the bottle alone, I don't like the smoke flavor.  But it works great for a mass rub, I'm still gonna give the butts the Wolfe Rub and Szecret Szauce treatment after pulling!


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 10, 2007)

Why so much food dude?
Stockin' up for the winter?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 10, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Why so much food dude?
> Stockin' up for the winter?



See *HERE*!


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 10, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okedoky


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 10, 2007)

Puff, try to pay attention! :roll:


----------



## The Missing Link (Nov 10, 2007)

Yes puff pay attention! looks like your off to a great start larry. How are the turkeys coming?


----------



## john pen (Nov 10, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Why so much food dude?
> Stockin' up for the winter?



This is why we always stray off topic..people aren't paying attention. Hey Puff, how many members does it take...oh never mind...

Lookin' good Larry..


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 11, 2007)

I can't afford to pay attention  [smilie=a_chuckle.gif]


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 11, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> I can't afford to pay attention  [smilie=a_chuckle.gif]



You can't afford NOT to pay attention! JB, let the kid have it, will ya!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 11, 2007)

Been busy this morning.  Packaged up 9 lbs of pork, sliced and packed 2 briskets and put 4 racks of spares on.  I decided not to trim the ribs, give the customer more meat and is less work for me!   

Not sure if the turkeys are going to get cooked today, they're still a bit hard.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Nov 11, 2007)

Very nice job Larry. Looking good.


----------



## The Missing Link (Nov 11, 2007)

Very nice job Larry. Looking good.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Nov 11, 2007)

Rock on Larry


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Nov 11, 2007)

Nice job Larry! Gonna make it to the turkeys?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 12, 2007)

ronbeaux50 said:
			
		

> Nice job Larry! Gonna make it to the turkeys?



Ugh, yes.  They're going on a little later this morning.  They were still half frozen yesterday.


----------



## john a (Nov 12, 2007)

Everything looks great Larry, very nice. I'd be skeered to death to cook on a wood deck like that.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 12, 2007)

John A. said:
			
		

> Everything looks great Larry, very nice. I'd be skeered to death to cook on a wood deck like that.



Little common sense goes a long way I think.......... I've been cooking up on the deck with offsets, WSM's, Kettles and Primos for years and (knock on wood) have never had an issue.  If I'm not sure when I'm done I'll douse the area down with water.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 12, 2007)

Here's the pic's of the 4 racks of untrimmed spares from yesterday.  I sauced them pretty heavy at the request of the customer.     I cut each rack in half for reheating purposes and vacuum sealed and they're in the freezer.  Now onto the turkeys.......................


----------



## Green Hornet (Nov 12, 2007)

Those ribs looks fantastic. They will be happy with those for sure! Come on turkeys. I can hardly wait!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 12, 2007)

Let me start the turkey part of this post by saying, I hate using frozen turkeys.  I say this every year and each and every year it pisses me off even more than the previous year.  I bought these turkeys on Friday and they have sat in the garage fridge since then.  I pulled them out this morning opened it up and the damn thing is still a piece of ice.  No problem, I  did the quick thaw and got them thawing away.  Here's my beef.  WTF do the butchers get the gargantuan turkey necks they shove into the cavity of the birds?  2 of the 4 birds I have had what looked to be ostrich necks crammed inside of them and were a royal pain in the ass to get out!  So that started me drinking at 11:30, which I swore after the way I felt this morning that I was not ever drinking again.   Anyways.  

So I got the birds all thawed and then I ran into my two old buddies...................my neglected WSM's.  I loaded them both up with 1/2 ring of Kingsford and 4 big hickory chunks, lit the center with my hose torch, let the vents wide open until 175*, then shut the bottom three down 3/4.  Well they're just as reliable as they always have been, they both settled in at 255* & 257* and are chugging along perfectly.  Man I really truly miss cooking on them.  I even ran over the door on one while I was getting them ready, so I really mangled it.  I got some aluminum foil and tucked it around the door and voila, good as new!   So I have one turkey on each WSM and 2 on the Primo XL.  All the turkeys will have the breast lobes removed and vac sealed, legs removed and vac sealed and the thigh meat and wings removed and vac sealed.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 12, 2007)

don't be surprised if the wsm's give you the cold shoulder.


----------



## Rag1 (Nov 12, 2007)

Larry, I'm going to smoke a 12# turkey tomorrow. How long does it take for one of these birds to get done.....just so I can judge my start time.
 Are you sure you were pulling on it's neck?


----------



## Griff (Nov 12, 2007)

Larry, what's up with the wood skewers in the bird in the second photo ?


----------



## Unity (Nov 12, 2007)

Look like toothpicks. Maybe he was testing for doneness.  :? 

--John  8) 
(_*Way *_too early.)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 12, 2007)

Rag said:
			
		

> Larry, I'm going to smoke a 12# turkey tomorrow. How long does it take for one of these birds to get done.....just so I can judge my start time.
> Are you sure you were pulling on it's neck?



The birds I cooked today were in the 14lb range and they took about 4.5 hours at 250-260* to get the breast to 165*.



			
				Griff said:
			
		

> Larry, what's up with the wood skewers in the bird in the second photo ?



Griff it was to hold the skin down to cover up the breast meat.  The way they butcher the turkeys ruins the piece of breast skin.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 12, 2007)

Turkeys are done, quartered and solidifying in the freezer before I vacuum seal.  I took advantage of the WSM's being lit and ready to go and threw on two 2.5lb London Broils to begin the reverse sear, then onto the Primo Jr. for the finishing sear.  This has been a long hard weekend, I'm worn out, but got everything done I planned on doing.


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Awesome color on da birds bud!
Broil looks great too


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Nov 13, 2007)

Nice Larry! I was all prepped to do turkeys for TG but the inlaws want pulled pork??????? I here ya on the ostrich necks! It's almost like they round up spare pieces to cram in there.


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 14, 2007)

Great looking birds Larry.

I think I will do that next week.


----------



## Rag1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks Larry. It took about 4 hhrs to get my 12 pounder to 168. But it din't turn out so good. Joints were tight and breast and thigh meat close to the bone was a touch rare. It may not have been thawed enough.  Gonna try again with breasts until it figure out the cook temp I want and then go for the bird again.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 15, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Rag.  Next time try putting the wrapped bird in your sink or bucket and fill with cold water and change every 30 minutes.  You can thaw a 10-15lb bird in a couple hours like that.  I had 4 frozen turkeys in the fridge for 4 days and they were still solid when I pulled them out.


----------

